# East canyon limit?



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

What's the limit at east canyon


----------



## TopH2O (Mar 18, 2009)

There are no special regulations for East Canyon in 2010, therefore the trout limit is four (4).
Mike


----------



## bucks gone wild (Sep 9, 2009)

if you could catch anything then it would be four. And is that rambo pulling that bow back ready to shoot?


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

You wish it was rambo


----------

